# rtl8180, error for wireless request "Set Encode" 8B2A

## matttah

when i do iwlist scan it shows my network but then when i go to do iwconfig wlan0 essid "XXX" key 112124121251 i get teh following:

```

Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used byig

fglrx                 650428  11

ivtv_fb                19232  0

lirc_i2c                9348  0

lirc_dev               13044  1 lirc_i2c

snd_seq_oss            28416  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6912  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                44112  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7308  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            37664  0

snd_mixer_oss          14464  1 snd_pcm_oss

r8180                  56076  0

ieee80211_r8180        29444  1 r8180

ieee80211_crypt_r8180     5380  1 ieee80211_r8180

snd_intel8x0           28828  0

snd_ac97_codec         90784  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                3072  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                65668  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              18948  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    42212  9 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          8328  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

ivtv                  126864  1 ivtv_fb

tg3                   100612  0

```

just tried to rebuild the rtl8180 drivers and tat the end i get 

```

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 ...

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/net/ieee80211_crypt_wep-r8180.ko needs unknown symbol crypto_alloc_tfm

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/net/ieee80211_crypt_wep-r8180.ko needs unknown symbol crypto_cipher_decrypt

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/net/ieee80211_crypt_wep-r8180.ko needs unknown symbol crypto_cipher_encrypt                                       [ ok ]

 * Adding module to moduledb.

```

Any idea what is happening?

DaumLast edited by matttah on Tue Jul 31, 2007 6:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## didymos

My guess:  some module you need hasn't been loaded.  Don't know that driver, so can't say which.

----------

## matttah

i would guess that it can't find the symobls might be the problem but any ideas hwo to help it out?

Daum

----------

## didymos

The crypto_cipher_decrypt/encrypt symbols don't appear here, and I'm using the same kernel version.  There are inline functions with those names in 2.6.20-r8, but in 2.6.21-r4 the only function names are

crypto_cipher_encrypt_one and crypto_cipher_decrypt_one.  The rtl8180 source isn't developed anymore by the original guy, so it probably never got updated for 2.6.21:

net-wireless/rtl8180 is not developed anymore

There's a link to a new svn ebuild that has sources updated to work with kernels up to 2.6.22.

----------

## jeanck

log as root:

```
su
```

after that:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

Go to:

Networking --->

Mark as Modules <M> the following itens:

<M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

<M> IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

Then:

Exit

Exit

After that:

```
make && make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/"your kernel"
```

Configure your bootloader.

For grub:

```
grub-install /dev/hda
```

Change hda for your hd

For lilo:

```
/sbin/lilo
```

After that:

```
 nano /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6
```

Add the following itens each per line:

```
ieee80211

ieee80211_crypt

ieee80211_crypt_wep
```

Save and exit.

You can go on testing with:

```
modprobe ieee80211

modprobe ieee80211_crypt

modprobe ieee80211_crypt_wep
```

Next time you reboot the modules will be autoloaded.

Jeanck.

P.S.: sorry for the rush...

----------

